# General > Pets Corner >  Missing dog

## braalterr903

Golden retriever missing from geiselittle by thurso missing since wednesday 13th oct. His name is torro. Please phone me if you have any info 01847894868. Or pm me

----------


## braalterr903

still missing sadly missed be owners

----------


## pink

im out that road every day i will keep ma eyes peeled for you .

----------


## welsh-witch

hope you find him soon x

----------


## Liz

Oh that's awful!

I take it that you've contacted the dog warden and SSPCA?

I really, really hope you find Torro very soon.

----------


## teenybash

Hope Torro has a safe return very soon....you must be worried sick. fingers crossed.

----------


## bustergirl

aw i am so very sorry to hear bout torro xxx my thoughts are out to you xx i will keep my eyes peeled xx hope you get him back xx i know how you feel my 12 week old kitten got out and i was worried sick  :Frown:  xx

----------


## braalterr903

sorry put  wrong number on its 01847894864. hes still missing

----------


## ciderally

> sorry put wrong number on its 01847894864. hes still missing


 try phoning caithness raido ...they will put out a "lookout"...hopefully...xx

----------


## braalterr903

he is still missing has anyone seen him they have phoned around everywere they can think off.

----------


## braalterr903

torro is still missing please can anyone help.

----------


## braalterr903

bump to top

----------


## teenybash

Is there any chance he could have stowed away in someones vehicle, if so maybe worth contacting police, rescue centres ect in other areas....just a thought. Hope he comes home really soon.

----------


## annemarie482

poor torro!
thats unusal for that breed of dog to wander.
you'd think such a big brightly coloured dog would be easily seen?!
i hope your neighbours etc are checking their shed and outbuildings, by time he hasn't wandered into someone it sounds like he might be shut in somewhere.
hope he's home and well soon. x

----------


## braalterr903

its a week tomorrow since he went missing they have gone round everyone but nothing yet.

----------


## teenybash

Have picture been posted in vets, shops etc.....might be worth a try if this hasn't been already done.

----------


## unicorn

I really hope he turns up soon, is he prone to wandering? Is he neutered, could he be after a bitch in season?

----------


## braalterr903

no he hasent gone away before.

----------


## teenybash

Could he have been stolen if he was out on his own...... :Frown:

----------


## macgee

I've been keeping my eyes peeled when out that way  :Frown: . Hopefully he will be found soon
xx

----------


## sunshine23

Hi,

I am very sorry that your dog is gone missing.  When this happened to another person's dog, we went around and knocked on all sheds and buildings and called her name in case she is locked away by accident.  Some people go away offshore for 2 weeks at a time etc.  If you need help doing this, please let me know and I can come out and assist.

----------


## braalterr903

they have done all this and still no torro thats a week now. thanks

----------


## Liz

Oh my heart goes out to Torro's owners as I know how I would feel if Benjy went missing!!!

It is a real mystery as to where Torro has gone. Really, really hope for good news soon.

----------


## Sarah

Was he wearing a coller/and tag? Is he microchipped?

----------


## braalterr903

hi to any one looking at this from higher ormile a dog like torro has been seen in ormile if you see it please phone number the owner is up their rite now looking anyone wellcome to help. thanks

----------


## Jovi

Really hope 'Torro' turns up safe and sound very soon.

----------


## annemarie482

delighted to hear he's been spotted!
hope he's found soon xx

----------


## teenybash

Fingers crossed tightly that this is Torro.......Please let us all know. :Smile:

----------


## snow tiger

Fingers crossed it is Torro please keep us updated

----------


## braalterr903

hi torro still not found her own went lastnite and thismorning but no luck so far, please keep a eye out for him.

----------


## braalterr903

still missing

----------


## unicorn

What a nightmare for the owners, I hope he turns up soon. I have recently read a few stories on a forum I go to where dogs have been stolen at the beginning of the year and have been discovered in the last couple of weeks, microchips are amazing. I really hope he makes it home safe.

----------


## braalterr903

yes we all hope so as he is missed so much by them all.

----------


## kinky3mz

*Hey was reading this forum and remembered last night when i read the John ' O Groat journal that there was an add put in the paper about a retriever that had been found in the Thurso area, might be worth a look? Hope this helps and hope you find your doggy*

----------


## scorpion

> *Hey was reading this forum and remembered last night when i read the John ' O Groat journal that there was an add put in the paper about a retriever that had been found in the Thurso area, might be worth a look? Hope this helps and hope you find your doggy*


The add that you are talking about is the one placed by the owner looking for the retriever , not one thats been found !!!

----------


## braalterr903

yes its the one the owner put in and its in the pj today aswell

----------


## pepsimax

I hope poor Torro gets back to his owners safe and sound, I really feel for them x

----------


## braalterr903

still missing

----------


## unicorn

Have his details been posted on any national sites?
http://www.doglost.co.uk/index.php

http://www.nationalpetregister.org/index.php

http://www.lost-doggies.com/index.php

----------


## braalterr903

hi thanks for info will pass it on.

----------


## braalterr903

hi a dog like torro be now see down in ola drive anyone from their please keep a eyeout for him. he wouldent come to person who saw him.

----------


## unicorn

I really hope it is him.

----------


## Liz

Really hope it is Torro and would be worth letting the dog warden know as she would help catch him if it is him.

----------


## teenybash

Hope there is good news today......

----------


## braalterr903

ye hope so is its two weeks tomorrow nite it went missing.

----------


## teenybash

Wonder if someone is feeding him as he has been away so long.....

----------


## braalterr903

hi torros owner is wondering if anyone can help her look for torro tomorrow if so to meet her at swimming pool at half 3. thanks

----------


## braalterr903

bump to top

----------


## braalterr903

bump to top

----------


## braalterr903

they had no luck tonite finding torro please keep i eye out for him

----------


## teenybash

Pictures might help, colour of collar, type of tag etc. Hope he finds his way home......

----------


## sunshine23

Yes, please post a picture, it would really help.

----------


## braalterr903

dont know how to post a photo on here. their are photos all around thurso shops of him. hes still not home.

----------


## unicorn

Pm me if you want to email me a pic and I will put it on. 
What are the most recent sightings of him?

----------


## braalterr903

bump to top

----------


## braalterr903

still missing

----------


## teenybash

Have there been any further sightings?

----------


## Liz

Did you take up Unicorn's kind offer to post a photo of Torro?

It would really help. Also, you didn't say whether Torro's owners have contacted the Dog Warden?

----------


## annemarie482

how old is torro?
is he an old dog? 
is it possible he may have strayed to find somewhere quiet to die?
sorry i know thats an awful question but it can happen!

----------


## cuddlepop

> how old is torro?
> is he an old dog? 
> is it possible he may have strayed to find somewhere quiet to die?
> sorry i know thats an awful question but it can happen!


Another horrible thought is that someone could have taken him.He may have been mistaken for a stray and someones kept him. :Frown: 

Its really a horrid feeling when your dogs gone and you've no idea where.

Nearest we got to it was when wee collie got herself lost on the hill.Luckily we had a whistle and just kept blowing it till she found us.
Tail was wagging so fast we'd thought she'd take off down the hill after us.

----------


## braalterr903

torro is only two theirs been no sightings of him since lastweek if it was him that was seen its three weeks wednesday he went missing, theirs a reward now for him being found.

----------


## Liz

Unicorn offered to post a photo on here which would help.

I really feel for Torro's owners. :Frown:

----------


## Catharnach74

I hope somebody finds him soon before its to late.

----------


## annemarie482

> I hope somebody finds him soon before its to late.


i really think someone probably has already....... ::

----------


## teenybash

> i really think someone probably has already.......


I think you are right...........What a heart break for the owners just not knowing. :Frown:

----------


## newpark

This is a picture of the poster.

----------


## unicorn

Thank you ever so much for that newpark, you saved me a trip down the street to do exactly the same thing  :Grin:

----------


## newpark

No bother glad to help x

----------


## teenybash

Hopefully the pic of this lovely boy will jog someones memory and Torro arrives home.

----------


## annemarie482

ok, now to also watch for someone who has recently aquired a dog a few years old............. ::

----------


## flojo

Was in the post office in Halkirk and they had a notice on the counter saying a dog had been found.  No description just said about 1yr old, might be worth enquiring.

----------


## sunshine23

What a lovely looking dog.  A dog like this just does not disappear.

----------


## braalterr903

have asked about dog in postoffice and been told its a collie thanks for putting photo on.

----------


## Jovi

I feel so sorry for this dog's owners ,they must be going through hell not knowing where he is,lets hope for some news soon  :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Any news????

----------


## braalterr903

still no torro his owner still looking down burnside way were last seen.

----------


## Sarah

He's a beautiful dog, my fingers are crossed that he gets home soon.

----------


## braalterr903

torro as still not been found.

----------


## BMcGillivray

Somebody must've taken this dog in... have you put notices into the local schools?

----------


## braalterr903

yes notices all over.

----------


## braalterr903

still missing someone must know were he is a dog dont just go missing like this.

----------


## Dadie

He must have been taken in or dogknapped.....
No positive sightings....
But fingers xxxd he comes home.
Is Torro microchipped?

----------


## braalterr903

torro was found thismorning by his owner in a ditch down road from his house so sad. dont know how the person that phoned up lastweek and said they hit him with his van can live with what he did and dident report it to the police at time and wouldent give his name or number.

----------


## dragonfly

so sad an ending.  run free at the bridge Torro

----------


## Liz

Oh no!  ::  I am so very sorry and please pass on my condolences to Torro's owners.

----------


## teenybash

Poor Torro....RIP now at least you are home now. :Frown:

----------


## KCI

So sorry to hear this. I kept following this thread, hoping there would be good news.
Poor Torro.

----------


## merlzin

That's so sad,poor Torro.

----------


## carasmam

Poor Torro, RIP bonnie lad  ::

----------


## Jovi

How sad after all this time to have such a heartbreaking outcome, poor 'Torro' and family.   ::

----------


## kitty

How awful  :: .... I too had been watching this thread hoping for good news

----------


## ellimac

That's just heartbreaking, so sad that after all this time he wasn't found alive.....  

I just hope that the peson who hit Torro (and he knows who HE is) can live with himself.....
Such a shame for all the family....

Poor Torro................ ::

----------


## cuddlepop

What a sad,sad ending. :: 

That poor wee dog has been missing for weeks with endless hours of searching and praying.
That van driver is ....... ::

----------


## Mrs Bucket

At least its over. So sorry I too was hopeing for a good outcome.

----------


## cat2411

So sorry to hear the outcome was bad news. RIP Torro

----------


## unicorn

RIP Torro, a terribly sad ending for his family but at least the van driver eventually told them and they could recover his body.

----------


## snow tiger

Rest in peace Torro such a sad ending not the outcome we were all wanting ::

----------


## hell raizer

so sorry to hear your sad news, rest in peace torro

----------


## cat

poor torro.i drove to thurso today and was keeping a look out :: 
i hope he didnt suffer,awful that the van driver didnt do something at the time tho ::

----------


## Garnet

So sad for you all, I feel your pain, I also had a beloved dog who completely dissappeared and I never ever saw him again. my thoughts are with you. G.

----------


## annemarie482

poor torro!
i hope it was quick for him.
i know only too well what its like to have someone hit a leave your dog  :Frown: 
my thoughts go out to his owners x

----------


## pink

OH no , such a sad sad end . My thoughts are with you xxx

----------


## annex

Rest in Peace Toro!

I was just thinkin of him lst nyt whilst in was through in Wick Tescos. (Was spkin 2 a lovely lady in which we were talkin bout dogs escapin and was both thinkin of Toro.

So sad.

Rest in Peace Toro.

----------


## balto

omg poor torro, this is just awful, i was following this thread since it started but it had been a week since i was last on, so to hear this is just gutting, so sorry for his owners. un free torro xxx

----------


## dollycat

So so sad to hear about Torro ::

----------


## DonMac

Poor Torro what a lovely boy he was x 

I think this is shocking, why didn't the uncaring t**t tell the family he "might" have hit their beloved Torro he may have been saved if he had. I hope he can live with himself he obviously doesn't own a much loved pet

----------


## braalterr903

hi everyone thanks for all the lovely things you have wrote on org. yes i dont know how that person can live with himself. family so hurt with it all.

----------

